# Whats with the Fuzz Face?



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a friend that has brought over both a Joe Bonamassa signature fuzz face as well as one of the fancy Jimi Hendrix 70th anniversary fuzz face's from the MXR line. 

The pedal I built seems to sound way better. I used silicon transistors that I found with low noise as well as an Hfe in the ranges specified by RG Keen. The lows where tighter and the noise floor was noticeably lower. When you dial back your volume, you get this excellent overdriven tone.

Anybody else experience something like this? Have you found any success with the Dunlop fuzz's?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ive built a few-
im thinking that because i selected the parts and tested different variations, for that particular box,
it will perform better than a mass marketed unit that is simply assembled from parts bins.

i had original fuzz faces at one time and didnt like them- 
but the ones i built and use now sound great.
of course, they never wouldve come off my breadboard and into a box if they didnt.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I find fuzzes need to be custom made for your amp/guitar/hands. It's a very easy build and quite easy to voice to your preferences. 
Very sensitive circuit that can sound glorious or poopy depending on your choice of parts and biasing.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I built a bunch, the best of them is a variation known as AxisFace http://fuzzcentral.ssguitar.com/axisface.php I've owned a few commercial units as well, including a couple Dunlops. Easily the best of the bunch was the FoxRox Captain Coconut II.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) RG's recommendations for transistor specs (the 85/120 thing) come from Mike Fuller. Not that RG isn't capable of identifying them on his own, but Mike did the initial heavy lifting.
2) I don't know about the Joe Bonamassa FF but the Eric Johnson one uses silicon trannies and the components seem hand-selected.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i read that the bonamassa uses low gain russian germaniums,
and they were biased somewhat oddly.
although its possible my memory has failed me.

one other point to make is that when i first put a fuzz face together,
it didnt always sound its best.
i used germaniums, so theres temperature at play-
but there was also guitar and amp differences.
i put an external bias knob on them,
and that helps me dial it in.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well if one aspires to the sort of distribution that Dunlop does, and plunks JB's name on it to boost sales, you're gonna run out of NOS domestic or Japanese germanium trannies pretty dang quick. So Russian units are probably in it.


----------



## splice (Nov 9, 2015)

Russian units are most definitely in it, namely the MP39B and GT308V. Those are the western script version of the names though, the original cyrillic is МП39Б and ГТ308В (cyrillic Б is western B, cyrillic В is western V). MP39B in Q1 biased at around 0.9V, GT308V in Q2 biased at around 6.5V. Keep planning on measuring my unit but haven't gotten around to it. Have a stock of the trannies though so keep meaning to build my own as well but I already have a standard fuzz face build, a tonebender and the retail JB fuzz face. Good sounds out of them, but the JB fuzz is likely better for humbucker setups (which is what I use).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Someone sent me some Russian GE trannies a few years back as a thankyou for something. I probably need to look up their numbers. I think the same person may have sent some OC70s as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2015)

keto said:


> I built a bunch, the best of them is a variation known as AxisFace http://fuzzcentral.ssguitar.com/axisface.php I've owned a few commercial units as well, including a couple Dunlops. Easily the best of the bunch was the FoxRox Captain Coconut II.


Based totally on your review, I researched the CC2, found that they stopped making it and it sells for around $800 USD used. Further investigation lead me to the FOXROX CC HYBRID FUZZ pedal which is the exact same fuzz from the CC2 in a stand alone pedal. Another search and I found a used one in Ontario. It is currently on it's way to me. Wish me luck!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2015)

I got the pedal. I really only like fuzz into an OD...


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

It's an aquired taste. And for some (like me) nothing else comes


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2015)

I have the Analogman Sunface 108 with the dial, Barber Trifecta and a few others. The Foxrox CC Hybrid works best into my Barber Tone Pump.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm not sure if this helps, but I've found Fuzz Faces tend to only sound alright with both the volume and fuzz cranked, which isn't always practical when playing at home or in a small room.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Finicky things aren't they? I've had a couple flavors of Fuzz Face and the one I liked (and still have) sounds very similar to yours. It's a Phoenix Custom Electronics Supernova, which are built with low gain silicon transistors specifically for the reasons you like yours so much more than the other ones your buddy brought over. Low noise, cleans up well and screams when you open it up. I've always liked to run the fuzz low and the volume high and use it for a hairy solo boost. Sounded like absolute mayhem through a JCM800. (In a good way)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the firey red horse is the coolest fuzz i ever heard. i use it more than any other pedal on my board


----------

